
Tinder Auto-Matcher Bot - verdie-g
https://github.com/verdie-g/tinder-auto-matcher
======
kace91
>Q: I didn't get any match even tough Tinder tells me that I >got X+ likes!?

>A: Several reasons could explain that: >[...] >They are not in your elo
anymore [...]

Kinda creepy that you can like a person, that person likes you too, and yet
the algorithm might override your choice and decide to not create the match.

~~~
silvester23
What kind of elo do you have on tinder anyway?

~~~
heyheyhey
It's a combination of how many people are swiping left/right on you and the
ELO of said people.

------
jidiculous
Hey, this is pretty cool! I made something similar but I was doing image
comparison via cross-correlation template matching using OpenCV:
[https://github.com/jidicula/tinderizer](https://github.com/jidicula/tinderizer).

A small correction to your README though:

> These pictures are in very low definition though.

There is a way to access the original (highest) resolution of the submitted
images through the API. My code picks the lowest-res one though since I'm
doing image comparisons.

However, looking at what the output is now, it looks like Tinder has tightened
up their API since I wrote this. It used to be the case that each teaser
profile that likes you would have all of its images accessible through the
API. This is no longer the case, and only 1 image is accessible for each
profile that likes you.

------
russellbeattie
Dating sites definitely need some ML and AI thrown at them for the user, so we
can make basic decision trees and save ourselves time and effort.

Is there an actual person in the photos? Is it obvious which person it is? Are
there any that aren't close up selfies? Are there any close up selfies? Are
they smiling? Any red flags like pictures of Machu Picchu or marathons or
massive glasses of alcohol or teardrop tattoos under the left eye?

We can visually identify thousands of species of birds at this point, surely
computer science can tackle this important problem next, no?

~~~
yellowapple
At the very least, dating sites should have all the data they need to figure
out what a user's "type" might be and prioritize profiles matching that type.

~~~
parliament32
This was the entire idea behind OkCupid. Strong analytics and lots of Q&A to
match you with people based on "compatibility".

Turns out people don't give a shit about compatibility, they just want to date
hot people. Figures.

~~~
Terretta
People did. OKC didn’t.

OKC pivoted to volume and frequency of swipes over quality of matches, the
superficial engagement metric that generally ruins content.

~~~
parliament32
Well yes but that all happened after the Match Group acquisition a few years
ago (right about the time they introduced "swiping"). Before that it was all
algo and profiles... and OKC didn't have a rep for being any better than all
the other dating sites.

------
mipmap04
I like the way this is written. Did you use anything to generate the models
and JsonProperty annotations?

~~~
verdie-g
Vim macros mostly :D

